# I am so weired !!?? SNEEZING



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok really strange question from me  

I am sniffing Synarel and I am day 2 of siffing.

About 10 minutes after sniffing I really have to sneeze   How long until I can sneeze without blowing out any of the drug !!?? 

Sorry - just worried in case sneezing is wrong !!

Tashja xx


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hiya ... I am currently on day 8 of my synarel sniffs and always feel like sneezing ... Im not sure how long to leave it b4 you can sneeze without worrying ... Best would be not to sneeze atall so my technique might help u ... it sounds a bit strange  but should work ...when you feel a sneeze coming rub the roof of your mouth with your tongue and it makes the sneeze sensation go away ... you might have to do it a few times to get the want to  sneeze to go away completely but hey its worth a try...let me know how u go !! 

Good luck xxxx LAURA


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Laura

Will give it a go !!! Thanx Hun !!!

Good luck with the sniffing !!

Tashja xx


----------



## KittyR (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi

Good luck with the remedy (must remember it!), just to say I always felt a bit like I was gong to sneeze when I took it and I tihnk in the instructions it does say that you have to be a bit carfeful about sneezing it out so I think you are rigt to check!  Good luck. Also you probably know this but looking at a bright light/sun will make the urge to neeze stronger so i always looked down away from the light after I'd sniffed!

Kx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

In case you still can't stop the sneeze, don't worry as you will still have a certain amount of the drug stuck to the nasal passages so will absorb enough!!

Ruth


----------

